# My road to recovery.



## LivingLies (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterday, i went to buy some pills and a few things that would help my life of DP a little less hard, and more at ease. When i first got DP, i had no idea where to go or what to do, i felt like i was trapped forever in an eternal hell. February 13th, 2010 was the day that i first smoked weed. I felt high the next day, and the next.. and then the next. I started to get confused, and i didn't want to ask questions because i knew it wasn't normal to feel high for 4 days, so i looked it up on Google. I started by typing in "high for 3 days" and it gave me some results. After searching a little, i remember seeing this thing on Yahoo Answers about how it shows signs of Depersonalization and Derealization, the person's symptoms were identical to mine. Then i resulted after a few days of research that i had DP. The symptoms then started getting worse. And, i freaked out. I could not control my emotions, and i started to grow to be an insomniac and feel everything 10x worse. Then, i found this website... You guys have helped me truly, and i'd like to share my story and progress with you.

I currently; as i know of, have Depersonalization, Bipolar disorder, Anxiety, LIGHT Depression and i might have Attention Deficit Disorder.

Before some of you ask questions, i have to tell you that i do have it 24/7 Constant. However, just like most people, i do get those "phases" where i do feel normal for a few seconds. I will say how many times i get these a day, (if i remember, i will try to count)

I started taking these pills for my anxiety.

-*Fish Oil* (One at night before bed.)
-*Flaxseed Oil* (in the morning during breakfast)
-*Zinc* (Morning and dinner time)
-*Vitamin B1* (Morning during breakfast)
-*Vitamin B6* (Morning during breakfast)
-*Vitamin B12* (Morning, again during breakfast)
-*Vitamin E* (Night time; not for anxiety, more for my dry skin.)

The Vitamin B split is basically my version of a complex Vitamin B.

My progress so far is slight, as i just started the full round today. I will track my progress, and i will let you know what kinds of other things i do every day, if of course it gets responses.

Tuesday, 3/8/2011.
Woke up, took the pills with breakfast. Normal routine. On the bus to school, i got a phase, and i just smiled and chuckled to myself. For the first time today, i did something i probably shouldn't have.. it probably ruined my progress. I took a pill called Adderall 20MG, I got it from a trusted person. It made me focus in school and it made the day extremely fast, and it actually helped a lot. I got a phase in my third period class (11:30-12:50), lasting about 30 seconds. On the bus coming home, i was socializing like always. Nearly the whole bus ride felt like 2 minutes, when it's around 15 minutes. I am now home, and i'm about to eat and take the other pills.

Wednesday, 3/9/2011.
Same as above, did the normal routine. Took another Adderall. Had another phase on the bus, very short though. Late at night, probably around 10, i went in search for Vitamin B6 or B12, after i read they help with relief aswell. There luckily was one left. Getting more or both tomorrow!

Thursday, 3/10/2011. Mar10 Day!
Woke up, instead of taking the vitamins before i ate, i waited until after. I got 3 phases from the time i woke up, to the time i got to school. (6:30-7:30). I then got 2 more in my first period class, which is about an hour and a half. Again, i got more. I've gotten anywhere between 10-15 from 6:30 AM to 3 PM. That vitamin b must have helped? Again, i took another adderall, i had a pretty big test today.

Wednesday, 3/23/2011
Amazing day, but in the 13 days of separation... I've noticed my dp hasn't made any progress. I feel like when i take Adderall, it makes it go away slightly? i'm still purely amazed with the fact that i haven't smoked marijuana in over about 3 weeks. Dear self, please start to follow the dp rules again.. You're getting nowhere. I've avoided everything, drank no soda, coffee, not smoked, i've avoided bad foods, but sugar is still up high on my list. That needs to stop. Well, for all of those who care & like reading this, i hope i get some support.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

probably none of my business but maybe you shouldnt be taking any more drugs.


----------



## LivingLies (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeremiah said:


> probably none of my business but maybe you shouldnt be taking any more drugs.


No offense taken, at all. I know it's a problem for people to tell me not to, but of course the dealers don't care about my conditions, they just want my money. But to me, Adderol shouldn't affect my anxiety at all, because they both function with different parts of my body, and Adderol isn't harmful at all; Almost all people with ADD and ADHD take Adderol. I will look into the side effects more, and i appreciate any concern from anyone, i won't take offense to anything anyone says, i'm doing this for the best of me, and suggestions would be wonderful.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

LivingLies said:


> No offense taken, at all. I know it's a problem for people to tell me not to, but of course the dealers don't care about my conditions, they just want my money. But to me, Adderol shouldn't affect my anxiety at all, because they both function with different parts of my body, and Adderol isn't harmful at all; Almost all people with ADD and ADHD take Adderol. I will look into the side effects more, and i appreciate any concern from anyone, i won't take offense to anything anyone says, i'm doing this for the best of me, and suggestions would be wonderful.


well considering i got this from marijuana which is supposed to be "harmless" you can understand my stance. but at the end of the day when this is all over i am not going to touch anything of the sort. not even alcohol.


----------



## LivingLies (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, i got mine from smoking marijuana as well, it's pretty common.


----------



## StellaBella08 (Mar 14, 2011)

If it's so common why is it so hard to treat and understand? I'm just so frustated with it you know.


----------



## LivingLies (Mar 8, 2011)

Updated! 13 days later. ;D


----------



## Infiniity (Mar 27, 2011)

LivingLies said:


> When i first got DP, i had no idea where to go or what to do, i felt like i was trapped forever in an eternal hell. February 13th, 2010 was the day that i first smoked weed. I felt high the next day, and the next.. and then the next. I started to get confused, and i didn't want to ask questions because i knew it wasn't normal to feel high for 4 days, so i looked it up on Google. I started by typing in "high for 3 days" and it gave me some results. After searching a little, i remember seeing this thing on Yahoo Answers about how it shows signs of Depersonalization and Derealization, the person's symptoms were identical to mine. Then i resulted after a few days of research that i had DP. The symptoms then started getting worse. And, i freaked out. I could not control my emotions, and i started to grow to be an insomniac and feel everything 10x worse. Then, i found this website...


Hah that sounds EXACTLY like me, in order and everything. Mine also started from marijuana, and the "eternal hell" is perfectly described as what happened on my trip, to start this shit.

Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## Optimistic09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah guys same here. All started with smoking weed. Guess it's just not for everyone. You guys should read my story on how DP affected me haa Maybe some of you can relate to that as well. Good for you man sticking with your plans for getting better. I'm going to try harder to keep my goals up, usually I just get caught up in partying with my friends which is also going to stop because all that does is influence me to drink and I guess I can say I'm easily influenced which is not a good thing. I feel after a night of drinking that it just makes the DP worse!


----------

